# MTD Snow Blower Planetary Bearings



## stmoci

I wanted to get this one out there and hopefully save some people some time and money. I have a MTD snow blower (model # 31AE5KLF795) which on the manual is listed as an L series. The main thing to note is that it has the power steering or EZ steer system. I've been fighting with the machine for a couple of years as sometimes it just didn't want to propel itself. We've had a ton of snow again this year and the machine has been getting worse and worse. I tore into it the other night and what I found is that there are 3 needle bearings in the planetary gear assembly that have needles missing and broken. So in turn it is probably binding up and then when I get mad and start pulling around on the machine it breaks loose. From the parts diagrams that I can find for my particular snow blower you can only by the drive shaft assembly (mtd part 918-04322a.) That drive shaft assembly runs around $275 or better depending where you look. With a little searching I ran across a parts diagram for model 31AE5KLF801 and you can order the inner and outer planetary gear assembly but each piece is around $35 so if you replace both sides you will $140 into it. (inner assembly mtd part # 918-04284 and the outer is 918-04285). I took a good look and I could just barely make out the part numbers on the bearing but I found them and somebody was nice enough to post a review on there stating that they ordered them for the same reason. For the Outer piece of the planetary assembly you will need INA SCE098 (1 for each side) and INA SCE 108 (2 for each side) which run $4 to $6 on amazon the inner assembly does use two bearings and you will need a dremel tool or some other type of tool to get them out of there. You'll see what I'm talking about when you get it apart. 

SCE 108 Robot Check

SCE 098 - Robot Check

Now, don't get me wrong there are a lot of other things that could be wrong with the machine if it doesn't want to move. But take a look at those needle bearings in the planetary gear. Don't go and pay the high dollar for the parts unless you have worn into the shaft or something like that. I purchased the bearings, new drive belt and friction wheel for $60. I have honestly been fighting this one off and on since it was a year or two old, and I just kind of put up with it. Once I saw what the parts were going to cost it was really looking like it was going to be a new machine. But hopefully this will get me through another winter or two and then look for a better built snow blower from a different manufacture.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum stmoci


----------



## bad69cat

awesome first post too! I bet it will help somebody. Thanks for taking the time.... it's why I like these forums!


----------



## Frozen One

Awesome is the correct term ,my machine just stopped for the same fault 
you just saved me a lot of time hunting for the bearing.

Thanks a million


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello stmoci, welcome to _*SBF*_ , fantastic first post
hello frozen one, welcome to _*SBF*_


----------



## 69ariens

Welcome to sbf and I hope you get your parts before the next storm.


----------



## steve_ny

*You sir, are awesome!*

I bought the 3 gears you described and fixed the planetary gear drive for $14 instead of $250 for the entire shaft... I didn't need a dremel tool, just used a 1/2"drive x 1/2" socket to "punch" out the old bearings. You actually can push out the "double" bearing in the inner gear with no issues... Anyways, i carefully put in the new bearings tapping them in carefully with a hammer and a piece of wood. They did not warp (see pictures!). Old bearings were toast. Some of the old needle bearings were gummed up into the outer housing and needed to be removed using a scraper and some brake cleaner (i used gumout because it was available). MAchine is back to 100% working. Thank you so much! Steve.


P.S. Buy the parts listed above and it works perfectly. I have attached pictures of the job... Nope, too hard to attach pictures.


----------

